# sagging facia - how to repair



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

That looks like cheap vinyl preformed facia to me.
Almost never works out because as it expands it just bows out, forcing it out from under the drip cap.
At one time there was a sticker on the material that states do not face nail.
Seems like everyone does anyway.
Also in your case the material used looks like it was to short to begin with to slide far enough under the drip cap.
Ever mobile home with a shingle roof, most moduler homes all use that same cheap stuff. It buckes up, looks all wavy and tends to pull out the nails and falls off.
Best way to take care of it is to have a siding company replace it with new coil stock.
Second best would be to replace it with preformed aluminum fachi. I do not suggest doing it that way because it may still be to short. To do it right you would also need a special punch for making an oval hole for the trim nails.
I'd also be checking behind that piece for rotten wood.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Pull it all off and re do it.

+1 like Joe said...you are going to have rot in all likelihood.


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

Careful on that ladder. Extend the ladder at least two feet above the fascia before getting on it. Ladder stabilizer would make things a lot safer.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

And it would stand it off the edge of the roof to keep from crushing the already to short shingles.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Another problem it looks like you have is that the shingles don't extend over the drip edge. Water is literally flowing into your soffit because of that loose piece of fascia. You can tell by the stains/mildew, etc that rainwater is flowing down over the fascia.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

How can this be a Florida roof with no gutters?


----------

